# Pigeons in Santa Cruz looking for homes



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

Native Animal Rescue in Santa Cruz (California) rehabs 200+ pigeons every year (among actual native species of birds). Currently they have some birds in need of adoption:

http://www.kionrightnow.com/Global/story.asp?S=13474720

Some times they do get ferals that cannot fly and be returned back into the wild. Sometimes they release ferals and by the time they get back home the birds are trying to get back into the loft.

I just adopted 2 birds today. There is no fee to adopt, but a donation is appreciated since Native Animal Rescue (Santa Cruz Count's only wild life rehab center) runs off of donations. They don't ship, you'll have to call, and then pick up the birds at Native Animal Rescue.


----------

